# Venice end of Feb. or first part of March



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Looking for at least one that knows the ropes. We will be towing over the Contender from Pensacola. We will fish at least two days and maybe even the last day making it three days fishing. WE need some one that has made the trip driving from Pensacola to the Venice ramp and knows the in and outs of running the ditch. We could also use help to secure logging. We need nothing more then a place to sleep, cook and shower. If some one is considering going the boat is well equipped with state of the art electronics including HD radar. We will have a crew of at least four. Share all expenses. Only yellowfin and wahoo.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

PM Sent.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> PM Sent.


 PM returned


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

What an opportunity here! Some great fishing with a great crew...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

It gets foggy ride'n the river this time of year. 
You should have a great trip as long as the weather and seas act right. 
Be safe, it's a nice ride down river to the gulf. 

Good luck on your awesome trip. 

Bring back good pics for all us that wish we could go....


.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

You can find lodging at the Venice Marina, Cypress Cove Marina or Lighthouse Lodge motel, not much in the way of restaurants, so I would suggest staying at one of the Marinas, another option is staying on house boat. Some of them have room for tying up your boat, all of them (as are most of the other places) used to and expect fishermen. The houseboats often have ice machines and fish cleaning facilities, some have freezers. You can find them on VRBO.com

I would suggest marking a bunch of waypoints going down the river, unless you have trackback on your chart plotter. The river can be really foggy and will be significantly colder than Gulf making for a cold ride in and out. 

The rigs in 250-300' of water should give up some wahoo if the water is good, AJ's are thick on them as well.

Good Luck


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Take bug spray after the sun goes down in Venice them skeeters are viscous!


----------

